# In Memory of Aulf



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Pittsburgh Police lost one its finest!!








[/img] 

More than 200 people came out to mourn a Pittsburgh police dog killed in a shootout that left the suspect dead.

Six-year-old Aulf was killed when police say 19-year-old Justin Jackson shot him Tuesday. The German shepherd's handler in turn shot and killed Mr. Jackson.

Sgt. Chris Micknowski asked for reflection and prayer for those affected by the shooting during today's 40-minute service.

Police Chief Nate Harper called Mr. Jackson's death unfortunate but justifiable. He said Aulf wasn't just a dog, but a member of the department that died in the line of duty.

The officers involved are on administrative leave while the District Attorney's Office investigates.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

More to this story, Aulf saved the lives of 2 officers while sacrificing his own. 

Medical examiner: shot that killed K-9 from suspect's gun
Saturday, May 10, 2008
Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
The Allegheny County medical examiner announced yesterday that shots fired by police during an exchange of gunfire in Mount Oliver Tuesday did not kill a police dog.

Dr. Karl Williams said the bullet that killed K-9 Aulf was fired from a weapon found at the scene of the shoot-out, which police said was carried by suspect Justin Jackson.

Mr. Jackson was confronted by Pittsburgh police late Tuesday afternoon because they suspected he had a gun. When ordered to show his hands, police said, he was holding a gun. One officer released his K-9 to subdue Mr. Jackson. Police say Mr. Jackson began firing.

Some witnesses speculated that police firing at Mr. Jackson might have hit the dog. Dr. Williams ruled that out.

He said there is evidence that the weapon found at the scene was fired "at least once, from the inside out, through the pocket of the outer garment that was worn by Mr. Jackson at the time of the shooting. The projectile that resulted in the death of the canine was fired from the weapon found at the scene. It was not fired from the weapon of either of the two police officers involved in the incident."

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/08131/880694-53.stm


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> RIP Aulf.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Aulf


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Aulf


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

What a true hero. RIP sweet Aulf.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

dear sweet hero


----------

